# Bucking grumpy mare in heat. Please help..!!!!!



## CameoStone5 (Jul 29, 2007)

My 13 yr old QH mare recently pulled a small bucking fit with my mom, and my mom fell off. i have heard from some other horse owners that its because she is in heat?

she DID show us some "signs" before my mom got on. she just wouldnt hold still for her to get on, while she normally stands still.

what are some other signs that i can watch for so i dont get hurt??

thanks!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Normally when a mare in in heat/season you can tell as she tends to urinate more, especially turning of the rear end towards any gelding and squirting urine at them.
Another way to tell is their girlie area will look loose and occasionally slightly open, where as when they aren't in season it looks like it has been zipped up. Try to have a look when you can, but if your mare is as stroppy as you say, be careful as I'd hate for her to kick you.
I know some mares can be very stroppy when in season, but I've not known any to buck because of it. But then I could be wrong. Maybe I've just had well behaved mares. :lol: No mine can be definately stroppy too, but no bucking.
I posted in one of your other topics, and the more I read its making me wonder if your mare does have some pain or discomfort issues.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

my mare always use to carry her tail to one side when she was on heat


----------



## CameoStone5 (Jul 29, 2007)

I did notice. She had been urinating a lot. She would go in her stall, and then in the arena twice! 

but that was before she was acting rowdy like she was in heat...


i do believe there might be some pain when shes in heat.


thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Some mares are really hard to tell whether they are in heat. However some have very sensitive backs while in heat. May be that's the reason why she bucked.


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Christy, well, ah... Is a total hussy!  

She will keep her tail up and out and usually off to the side, she will pee forcefully, she will pee frequently, she will squat a bit when she pees... She is short tempered, not as calm and quiet as normal. Whinny's a lot! Goes nutsy when she sees a male horse, doesn't have to be a stallion either, can be a gelding...  :roll: 

She will be sore on her back, by her flank for a day or two. Does not want to be saddled, especially does not want the girth! She also doesn't want to be brushed on her belly or back. Chest, neck, rump are fine, just leave her belly and back alone. 

She also has a slight discharge. Nothing much, and many mares don't have a discharge. Also, her poo is a wee bit softer. Not diarrhea at all, but more watery than normal.

And yes, she will buck under saddle because the darn thing hurts when she is sore. I just don't ride when she is sore on her back. 

I was going to have a marble put in, but by the time I got around to it, well, it's really too late now. That is a stainless steel appricot to plum size marble that is inserted by the vet into the uterus. It makes the hormones respond as if they are pregnant. So, no heat cycles, and no moody behavior. Also no side effects from the marble. Occasionally the mare will expel the marble, but most keep it in for about 8 months according to my vet. Isn't terribly expensive either. I definitely plan on having this done next spring! 

Does not damage the horse in any way, and they can still get pregnant later on, just not when the marble is in there.


----------

